# JBJ CO2 Regulator Bubble Counter HELP!!



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok so i bought myself a JBJ Regulator and bubble counter with solenoid valve this past spring. Havent had a problem with it yet. UNTIL NOW.... My bubble counter is cracked and leaks water ALL THE TIME. Since it leaks water I assume its leaking all the CO2 that I was pumping into the aquarium.

Has anyone else had a beef with these regulators and or bubble counters? Any solution I can do till I get a new one? Will the new one do the exact same thing? ](*,)


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

no one can help?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've never had an issue with the bubble counter cracking on any of my JBJ regulators (2 regulators and 5 bubble counters). I would assume no one else has either by the amount of replies  I would say you just got a bad bubble counter or it was handled roughly in shipping and just took a while to crack or break. Unless of course you seriously overtightened it 

As far as a fix, you can go without a bubble counter and make one yourself. I think Rex Grigg's site has a pic of a DIY bubble counter: http://www.rexgrigg.com/bubblecounter.jpg

That should hold you until you purchase a new one, if you decide the DIY won't work for you.


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I decided to line the crack on the inside of the counter with silicone that I used for a previous aquarium repair. So far so good, if this works I am not going to get a new one.

Thanks


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

my bubble counter broke too and i can do without it but there isnt any way to hook the hose up now. I need to get a needle barb with a female end on the otherside but I dont know the sizes or anythin. Can anyone help me out with this? What size would I need and where would I order a piece like this that is female on one end and has I think and 1/8 hose barb on the other end?? Or is there another way I can hook the hose up with out doing this and leaving out the bubble counter?


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Is JBJ the manufacturer? Where did you purchase this?


----------

